# 95 Camry oil leak stopped on its own?



## horizon82 (Jan 22, 2006)

:smile: I have a nice 95 Camry which leaked oil quite badly at the cenral part of the engine for about a month. As I reluctantly made plans to trade it, the oil leak mysteriously stopped and has now been dry and clean for a month. What happened?????? It has 180,000 miles on it but looks and runs great and I would like to keep it with little or no leaks.


----------



## Julio Posada (Jan 24, 2006)

*Oil Leak Solution*



horizon82 said:


> :smile: I have a nice 95 Camry which leaked oil quite badly at the cenral part of the engine for about a month. As I reluctantly made plans to trade it, the oil leak mysteriously stopped and has now been dry and clean for a month. What happened?????? It has 180,000 miles on it but looks and runs great and I would like to keep it with little or no leaks.


If the oil leak comes back, I recommend to install a Car diaper. You will find information in: **link removed**. This diaper is safe, cheap, easy to install and very convenient.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Horizon, has there been any different kind of oil used in the car? This _possibly_ may have caused it to quit leaking. I'd investigate the leak anyway and repair it properly so it won't return. The savings from not having to buy oil to replace that leaked will help pay for repairs. That diaper just hides the problem...not solves it.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Had a friend with an intermitent oil leak. Turned out to be the main seal- rubber seal held in place by metal. The metal had a notch in it by design but the rubber seal was nicked before it was installed and was not visible. The metal ring would revolve. When the nick lined up with the notch, it leaked until it revolved a little further and sealed up again.


----------



## StressedDad (Dec 3, 2005)

Is there any oil left in it ?
That would explain why it's stopped leaking! :grin: 

Could fill it to the correct level/amount and then get it steam cleaned.Then it might show where it's leaking from.


----------

